# Problèmes pour lancer Windows 10 Boot Camp



## Yul Lmr (27 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour !
Je viens d'acheter un iMac 2017 27" pour rester compatible avec le matériel qu'on utilise dans mon campus, mais je veux pouvoir jouer. Avant d'acheter l'iMac j'ai vérifié les différentes option possibles et Boot Camp me paraissait une excellente idée.
J'installe windows sur la partition que bootcamp à créé sans aucun problème, je peux jouer, tout va bien !
Le problème arrive lorsque je dois rallumer mon ordinateur. Impossible de parvenir à démarrer windows correctement... Lorsque je boot mon ordi sur la partition de windows le cercle de chargement fini au bout d'un moment par freezer, puis l'écran bleu avec pleins d'options apparait. Si je persiste et clique sur "redémarrer le PC", rebelote !
Comment faire pour que ma partition windows marche correctement à tout les coups ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2018)

Yul Lmr a dit:


> Lorsque je boot mon ordi sur la partition de windows le cercle de chargement fini au bout d'un moment par freezer, puis l'écran bleu avec pleins d'options apparait. Si je persiste et clique sur "redémarrer le PC", rebelote !


Cet écran bleu indique une corruption de certains fichiers système de Windows ! Un peu de lecture, en fait beaucoup, pour tenter une réparation...
- https://lecrabeinfo.net/reparation-...avec-le-programme-dinstallation-de-windows-10
- https://lecrabeinfo.net/guide-ultime-pour-resoudre-erreurs-probleme-ecran-bleu-bsod-sur-windows.html
...mais, mais, mais, une version de Windows installée via Assistant Boot Camp est spéciale dans la mesure ou c'est macOS qui doit gérer le boot de démarrage pour les 2 OS _(Operating System)_. Donc, les tentatives de réparations qui fonctionneront sous Windows peuvent ne pas fonctionner sous macOS. Si tu ne parviens pas à faire des réparations, tu seras donc obligé de désinstaller ta version de Windows et là il faudra impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour sa suppression totale. Ne surtout pas utiliser Utilitaire de disque au risque majeur de corrompre la partition de macOS, car ce serait ballot de devoir tout réinstaller.

Et pour information, au cas où, il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier officiel de Windows 10 en le téléchargent ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en sélectionnant la version 64 bits et le fichier .iso du mois d'avril 2018 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*...


----------



## Yul Lmr (28 Décembre 2018)

Super ça a l'air de fonctionner mieux ! Merci beaucoup je vais voir si c'est bon dans le temps maintenant...


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2018)

Yul Lmr a dit:


> Super ça a l'air de fonctionner mieux ! Merci beaucoup je vais voir si c'est bon dans le temps maintenant...


Il serait intéressant de savoir comment, qu'est-ce que tu as fait ?


----------



## Yul Lmr (28 Décembre 2018)

En faisant la réinitialisation du PC dans l'onglet "Dépannage" des options de démarrage avancées. C'est le cas n°1 sur le premier lien que tu as fournis.


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2018)

Yul Lmr a dit:


> En faisant la réinitialisation du PC dans l'onglet "Dépannage" des options de démarrage avancées. C'est le cas n°1 sur le premier lien que tu as fournis.


J'étais curieux et j'avoue que tu as eu de la chance, car si une demande de réparation avait été demandée en redémarrant avec une touche de fonction, c'était impossible ! J'ai quand encore une interrogation, des fichiers système ne peuvent pas se corrompre comme ça, te souviens-tu si c'est à la suite de l'installation/désinstallation d'un logiciel et oui lequel ?


----------

